# Mars needs Moms Bluray quick review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51FXXWxjXQL._SL500_AA300_.jpg[/img]
*Mars needs Moms Bluray review.*

Well, Disney has done it again, Going into an area that really has not been done in the past.
Using state of the art animating technique similar to Avitar has managed to not only captivate the audience with clean clear visuals and convincing graphics that at times you wonder if its animated or real. And although not at all on the same scale as Avitar the feeling is the same.

At first the movie seems a little slow and not so interesting for adults but as the story builds you feel a connection with the caricatures.

I found the story to be entertaining yet simple I did however find the dialog and story to be much more geared towards the older audience as my 4 and 7 year old were continuously confused as to what was going on and I had to try to clarify. 
The story has several emotional climaxes that will grab your attention. You may even want a Kleenex box handy for the more sensitive people in your room. 

Audio was dynamic with several scenes the give a good workout to the LEF channel as well as good use of the surrounds.

Over all an enjoyable movie for the entire family over the age of 6 for sure.

I would say this is a keeper and one for the collection.


----------

